# Why do we Cube???



## Bierproever (Apr 15, 2010)

Vid says it all


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 15, 2010)

for the luls...

well... really, my friend was learning to solve the 4x4x4 when I started, and I was cubing for most of the day in 8th grade, well at least when I could. Up to now, I've learned Intuitive and 2 Look OLL/PLL, and my PB Average of 5 is 28.xx. I've got a sweet TaiYan II now, and for $13 I would recommend it - it's resistant to popping up to 45º of corner cutting, too.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 15, 2010)

A friend was trying to learn from Dan Brown and I bet her I could solve it without a tutorial. I won and got laid. Okay the part about getting laid is a lie, but I won.


----------



## Konsta (Apr 15, 2010)

Someone posted couple cubing videos in mario kart double dash (I was playing that game back then) forums and I thought: wow, I wanna do that too! 
And my woman bought a cube for me on her way home from school.
It took a few months before I started speedsolving it. First I just wanted to know how to solve it.


----------



## maxiovane (Apr 15, 2010)

Two years ago i got a cube from my father ( who couldn't and who can't solve it)
then i found out tutorials about how to solve it and after two days of practicing i got my first solved cubeDDDDDD


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2010)

cuz its fun


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2010)

Women love it.


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Women love it.



Offcourse, everybody knows that, but how did you get started??


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2010)

A bet with a girl.


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> A bet with a girl.



Lol, my girlfriend thinks it's kind of geeky, but she doesn't mind ^^


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Women love it.



I actually dated a girl because of the cube

Also, I got started Because I had a scrambled cube at home and wanted to solve it, just one time, and I didn't know you could take them apart, since it was before youtube, I found a website with a list of algs from the fridrich method and just kinda figured it out on my own.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 15, 2010)

I started because it's unusual. Then, I just got addicted to getting fast. Now, I love going for the fastest time, but I also like to SOLVE puzzles on my own. Finding the solution without youtube and all.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 15, 2010)

For me, I was sitting around when my friend calls and literally tells me "I have a new best friend." He apparently found his brother's old Rubik's cube and decided to learn how to solve it, so his mom got him Dan Harris's book, and I got one and learned to solve it as well. After a few months, I stumbled across badmephisto after searching F2L (which I saw in the book), and the rest is history.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 15, 2010)

It's pretty obvious


Spoiler












Of course, the serious answer was a friend of mine knew how to solve the cube, but he also liked to show off. I just wanted to show him that other people can do it. Then I got hooked because he told me that I could be a fast cuber. I really owe him for introducing me to cubing.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 15, 2010)

Boredom on a Saturday.

...at least I think it was a Saturday...
...it was definitely in the summer holidays...
...but anyway, I was bored.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 15, 2010)

Summer school junior year (2003, I think), I saw someone in my class solve it in like two minutes, and I was super impressed. I had one when I was younger, but could only get one side. After seeing that I found some LBL tutorial online, and about a week later I was faster than that guy. Heh. 

Ever since then it's been more or less an addiction, although I've taken plenty of breaks since I started.


----------



## Reptile (Apr 15, 2010)

Holidaying in Aus with only crappy TV channels at night, boredom caused me to buy a cube. Spent a few hours messing around with it and I said to my parents "If people can do this blindfolded, I can learn to do it normally." 

Learned how to do it the day after I got back to NZ and then the curiosity of how fast I was kicked in within a week.. 1:40 was my first timed cube, got it down to about a minute over 6-8 months of pissing around and then the thought of "How the F*** do people do it so fast?" crept in..

F2L..still not quick but really opened my eyes to the idea of speedsolving.. 2 look OLL.. choked at a competition.. PLLS.. it all went downhill from there >.<. The more I time myself, the more I want to cube and get better. 

On a side note, taught a lovely lady how to cube and now she's now my GF of 11 months =P!
Trying to get her to compete in July (she's at around 40secs and I'm sitting around 25) but she's determined to cube and film on the sideline..


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 15, 2010)

It relieves stress.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 15, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> It relieves stress.


Lol. This.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2010)

rickcube said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > It relieves stress.
> ...



GO GOOGLE.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



#26


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 15, 2010)

byu introduced me. .m.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 15, 2010)

I do it for the lulz.


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Women love it.



I speedcube because Wover loves it. <3


----------



## Edmund (Apr 16, 2010)

Started cause I wanted to proof something to myself and my dad, who couldn't do a cube but it seemed like he could so much other stuff I couldn't do. Just keep doing it cause it's fun, in a really weird way and the competitions are fun.


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 16, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> It relieves stress.



I know what you mean, but sometimes it stresses me out ^^


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm in too deep to get out. o_o

If I quit now, it would be a waste of all those months and countless hours of effort. D: D: D:


----------



## Samania (Apr 16, 2010)

Boring break, boring life, bored.. learned how to solve my cheap chinese gift cube.


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 16, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I'm in too deep to get out. o_o
> 
> If I quit now, it would be a waste of all those months and countless hours of effort. D: D: D:



Lol, all that money on cubes would seem like such a waste


----------



## Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

What reason do I have not to cube?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 16, 2010)

More time for anime.
.-.


----------



## Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

4Chan said:


> More time for anime.
> .-.



Was that to me?
But, cubing doesn't take much... I was doing a bunch of algs (muscle memory) while watching the Haruhi movie .


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > More time for anime.
> ...



Multitasking ftw


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

Just..a newbie here...4 me at the 
moment at least its just a hobbie..alongwith anime,,sports n readin..
hopefully its gonna grow on me n its gonna bcome a craze...


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 16, 2010)

hellboy17291 said:


> Just..a newbie here...4 me at the
> moment at least its just a hobbie..alongwith anime,,sports n readin..
> hopefully its gonna grow on me n its gonna bcome a craze...



Believe me it's gonna grow on you, it's just very addicting


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 16, 2010)

When i was in school i soon became the smartest kid, and when i learned how to cube (to try and avoid revision) i became yet more nerdy, and for some reason "geek sheek" was in immense volumes, and women loved it. If i didnt cube i wouldnt have got so much tail lol, and i met my love through it too


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 16, 2010)

Lesure time, I think.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 16, 2010)

Pre retired, nothing to do, I'm not even trying to do it fast anymore, then I will not have anything to do when I'm done 

Hmm, mabye not, I was a speedcuber back in the cube craze, was able of sub 30 but ended it after about two years. In 2005 my brother (coinman) who also was speedcubing back then bougth a couple of east sheens (2, 4, 5) Some 3x3's we already had and then we where on for a second time... still going =)


----------



## Owen (Apr 16, 2010)

I was just bored, so I was looking up Rubik's cube solving robots. I came across one made with Lego Mindstorms. I realized I had some Lego Mindstorms gathering dust, so I decided to build it from the instructions on the website. After a hour or two, I turned it on, and it didn't work. I was really mad, because I wanted my cube solved. I decided to just learn to solve it myself. I found a book from the eighties called "You Can do The Cube!", and after a few weeks I was able to solve it. Later I learned a new method.


----------



## LNZ (Apr 16, 2010)

I do it mainly for fun. I will never be the world's fastest solver of any puzzle (apart from the 1x1x1 cube). Remember solving a 3x3x3 at any speed makes you faster than about 98+% of the worlds population that has never solved a 3x3x3 at all.

And you're discovering new things about cubing every day too.

And just to solve all real cubes 1x1x1 to 7x7x7 puts you in rare company anyway.


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 16, 2010)

LNZ said:


> And just to solve all real cubes 1x1x1 to 7x7x7 puts you in rare company anyway.



Yeah, fun beacause it isn't mainstream, and glad it never will be ^^


----------



## dada222 (Apr 16, 2010)

Because I choose to.


----------



## Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

Bierproever said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > And just to solve all real cubes 1x1x1 to 7x7x7 puts you in rare company anyway.
> ...



That shouldn't be what makes it fun >.>.


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> Bierproever said:
> 
> 
> > LNZ said:
> ...



I know, for me it's fun because it's challenging.
But I just think it's nice to know that there won't be some cubing-hype... (yeah I know it's not very clear, but it's hard to explain )


----------



## zachtastic (Apr 17, 2010)

There was a cubing craze at my high school a few years ago. At just about every other table during lunch, had a person solving a cube. I'm the only one left..  anyway. When I was in 8th grade, I had a friend that found a Rubik's Studio cube in his attic, then he had a friend who had a Revenge, so I went and bought a cube. After some sand, vaseline, and a sub-50 avg, I was hooked.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 17, 2010)

For fun.


----------



## theman19 (Apr 17, 2010)

For fun and because I choose to


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I'm* in too deep to get out.* o_o
> 
> If I quit now, it would be a waste of all those months and countless hours of effort. D: D: D:




Are you SERIOUS? That's...y'know what forget it. You know what was gonna be said.
I chose to because I wanted to be faster than my friend.


----------



## chris410 (Apr 18, 2010)

Fun and the never ending challenge cubing presents


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 18, 2010)

It's fun and it lets me meet cool people (who seem to be quite scarce lately).


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 19, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> It's fun and it lets me meet cool people (who seem to be quite scarce lately).



Still haven't met cool ppl irl, but haven't been to a competition (yet)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 19, 2010)

We cube because it is fun, entertaining, and it is a mind game that keeps people away from TV and video games. We cube to get better, hence the term, "speedcuber." We cube to make friends, when we go to competitions and meet-ups. We cube to teach others, in after school clubs, youtube, or websites. We cube to impress people, at school and at home.(I don't want to make people think that I am showing off, though.) We cube to do something, and stay away from boredom. We cube to buy puzzles, to make a collection bigger, to increase the challenge.

I actually think that message can be made into a great poem...


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 19, 2010)

Because it's fun. Haven't seen a cuber that thought otherwise. Another reason, at least for me, is that it relieves stress. I can't handle stress really well and I cube to surpress it. It relaxes and calms me a bit. I've gotten quite sick because of my stress.


----------

